# Weaving - Maximum Warp Length



## Nitting_More

I'd like to find out how much "cloth" you can weave on a rigid heddle loom. I quite understand that the weight of the yarn used will make a difference, but I'd think there would be a chart on this somewhere. (Haven't been able to find one yet.) 

If there is no chart, could someone tell me how many yards of worsted weight yarn you could expect to warp on a RH loom, or tell me how to determine that on a case-by-case basis with any other yarn you might be using?


----------



## mama879

It all has to do with your loom. How big is the loom how wide. Smaller ones smaller amount. I have asked the people at paradise fibers and the woolery I will look at the post I think the most you can warp on a ashford is 4yds that is on my kromski 32" loom.


----------



## mama879

Here is the link. There is a lot of info on all these pages they all have weaving at the start off the topic to make it easier to find out info. As far as I know there is no chart it goes by the loom it self. Contact the maker of your loom.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-420234-1.html


----------



## Nitting_More

mama879 said:


> Here is the link. There is a lot of info on all these pages they all have weaving at the start off the topic to make it easier to find out info. As far as I know there is no chart it goes by the loom it self. Contact the maker of your loom.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-420234-1.html


Thank you.


----------



## shepherd

My husband bought a school loom when he was starting out that had 5,280 yards of fine thread on the warp. Actually that number is how many feet in a mile, but it is my favorite large number. The warp was about 3-4" thick. He never used it and sold it with the warp on it.
BTW the cones that we still have will be offered here when I have the opportunity to take photos. I plan to sell 3 at a time in the same color group.


----------



## mama879

So I'm [patiently waiting to see the cones for sale.... Do not rush. I know other thing are more important.


----------

